# COVID & Homesickness



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone!

With all the negativity, uncertainty surrounding COVID. I really feel for those who are apart from family & friends. My husband is very close with his family and struggles with feeling homesick every now and then (he is a Perm resident here in AUS).

It is obviously exacerbated currently with no end date to when he may visit with his family again. It also seems that a lot of people are ready to jump down your throat with a 'just get used to the fact you wont be flying out of here until 2022/23/24' or 'just be grateful you're not sick'. These are valid and real points however not exactly value add when talking about homesickness and the mental health and well being of those also affected in other ways etc.

So... I'm keen to hear some of your coping mechanisms/see if others are in the same boat who would like to share their experiences/thoughts.

Cheers


----------

